# Canon 1DX paired with Ec-S focussing screen



## BL (Dec 18, 2013)

For folks using the 1DX along with the "unsupported" Ec-S high precision focusing screen, what sort of exposure compensation are you having to manually apply, since it's not supported by firmware?

Canon states the following:


> *Previous Ec-S, Ec-N and Ec-R screens: *These are previous generation screens that will fit into the EOS-1D X. They’re a bit brighter than standard screens, such as the Ec-C or Ec-D series, with no custom function to adjust metering to compensate for the added brightness (some degree of user-applied exposure compensation will be needed if they’re installed).


http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2013/eos1dx_interchangeable_focus_screens.shtml

I already use a high precision screen on my 5D for fast MF primes, and would very much prefer not to use AF points along with focus confirmation aids on the 1DX.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BL (Dec 19, 2013)

Ok, so maybe this combo is too obscure!

Let me put it another way. 

1DX users who use f/2 or f/1.4 Zeiss MF primes: what focussing screens are you using and do you get the DOF preview and accuracy (in viewfinder) required when shooting wide open?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Dec 21, 2013)

Why not do a test shoot with your 1Dx and 5D side-by-side? That should give you an idea how much you need to adjust exposure.


----------



## BL (Dec 21, 2013)

That's a great idea! Thought did not occur to me as the 1D is enroute and will be here monday.

Thanks again for the tip


----------



## mrsfotografie (Dec 21, 2013)

BL said:


> That's a great idea! Thought did not occur to me as the 1D is enroute and will be here monday.
> 
> Thanks again for the tip



You're welcome. Enjoy your new camera! I'm also looking at getting a new body soon but the 1DX is a bit of a stretch :-\


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Dec 21, 2013)

BL said:


> For folks using the 1DX along with the "unsupported" Ec-S high precision focusing screen, what sort of exposure compensation are you having to manually apply, since it's not supported by firmware?
> 
> Canon states the following:
> 
> ...



Likewise, although I've been finding the spot focus is really good with f1.2 and f1.4 glass. 
If you use the other screens, please remember to instruct the camera in the Custom Functions. If you don't your metering will jump all over the place. The camera's light meter array is in the prism and a different viewfinder screen will drastically effect it.


----------



## BL (Dec 22, 2013)

Exactly. I hear you on the metering comments.

For some unknown reason, Canon has decided not to support the Ec-S through firmware, although it's a screen that has been used often on the other 1D bodies. Puzzling to say the least.

Was hoping users out there have found a workaround of sorts, or if Canon's is just being conservative by overstating any exposure adjustments that might be needed.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Dec 22, 2013)

BL said:


> Exactly. I hear you on the metering comments.
> 
> For some unknown reason, Canon has decided not to support the Ec-S through firmware, although it's a screen that has been used often on the other 1D bodies. Puzzling to say the least.
> 
> Was hoping users out there have found a workaround of sorts, or if Canon's is just being conservative by overstating any exposure adjustments that might be needed.



I hadn't really considered this but AF and metering are both not straight forward with these screens in the 1DX. In fact, reading the various manuals it appears the 6D is the best choice at the moment for use with MF lenses, It is the only contemporary full frame camera that plays well with the 'S' screens (the 5D3 doesn't accept these at all). 





Perhaps it is intended by Canon this way and gave me the following idea for this product re-distribution/road map mostly by stepping down the specs of the 'old' product:

The 5DMkII was combined with the 60D and has become the 6D (For enthusiast stills/MF shooters).

The 7D was combined with the 60D and has become the 70D (For enthusiast aps-c sports and wildlife shooters with AF lenses).

The 1DsMkIII was combined with the 5DMkII and has become the 5DMkIII. (For studio and professional use but with AF lenses).

The 1DMkIV was combined with the 1DsMkIII and has become the 1DX. (For professional use in all conditions but with AF lenses) This is a step up of course but the ability to play well with MF lenses was lost.

Note that this is in line with the way the Canon Europe site has listed the XXX(X)D and M camera's 'for beginners', the 60D,70D,7D,6D 'for enthusiasts', and the 5DMkIII, 1DX and 1Dc 'for professionals'

So from this we can conclude that we already have the 7DMkII (it is the 70D), and the 1DsMkIV is here as well, it is the 5DMkIII. 

So I'm sorry to say *BL* but for use with fast MF primes I must conclude that according to Canon you've bought the wrong camera :-\


Note I intend to purchase a 5DMkIII but will keep the MkII as a second body, also for use with MF lenses (it has the Eg-S focusing screen).


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 22, 2013)

^^

I think your summary of the condensing camera models is pretty accurate. 

The 6D appears to use 5DII parts in the mirror box, prism etc which is probably why it has interchangeable screens. That plus the AF isn't infallible ( though better than the 5DII) whereas as in terms of focus you could argue the 5DIII and the 1Dx dont need manual focus due to their AF. However there's more to the 'manual focus screen' than just manual focus; you get to see the actual DoF with very fast lenses. 

So at the present time you're right. If someone wanted to have the best possible manual focus dslr the 6D + screen + a few Zeiss lenses is the answer. 

And of course Nikon are so cheap they don't even offer a proper 'pure photography' screen for their 'pure photography' DF. :


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 22, 2013)

I still find it odd that Canon's current top shelf offering does not support the Ec-S screen.

From a sales standpoint, what's the big deal? 

A person needing the durability of a 1 series body would most likely trash a 5DII or 6D. The trash and replace idea may work for unlimited budgets and result in increased sales, but surely that is a small segment of camera buyers.

A "hard core" manual focus photographer/enthusiast with the means to buy a 1Dx for the "best of all the rest" is left out of an upgrade path.

If the "1DxS" supports the Ec-S screen, will people pay the premium for that feature?

Unless there is some insurmountable technical obstacle, it makes no sense.


----------



## BL (Dec 22, 2013)

Well, it is what it is i suppose!

I'm going to see if I can grab the Ec-S screen locally to test it a bit myself. I did a bit more searching and found an FM poster say it was as simple as dialing -1/3 exp comp with this screen and calling it a day.

If all else fails, my 5Dc with Ee-S screen will be happy to be putting off early retirement haha


----------



## mrsfotografie (Dec 22, 2013)

BL said:


> Well, it is what it is i suppose!
> 
> I'm going to see if I can grab the Ec-S screen locally to test it a bit myself. I did a bit more searching and found an FM poster say it was as simple as dialing -1/3 exp comp with this screen and calling it a day.
> 
> If all else fails, my 5Dc with Ee-S screen will be happy to be putting off early retirement haha



Cool, please let us know how it works out


----------

